# By Special Request, I added a Bikini Babe to my Photo



## Denise1952 (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 21, 2015)

HAHA!....at least the beach is hot!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 21, 2015)

LOL  yeah, I had someone tell me the only thing missing from my beach "sign" was a gorgeous gal in a bikini, so I made that for them.  His name will remain anonymous.  He did love it though,LOL!!


----------



## jujube (Mar 21, 2015)

*Meeeow, too......*

View attachment 16238


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 21, 2015)

LOL, these are so cute!  Thanks Jujube


----------

